# Wallpaper paste removal



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

When taking down wallpaper, do you thoroughly scrub down the walls to remove all the paste you can? Or do you just strip all the wallpaper and residue and let the primer (oil or gardz) seal it up? 

I'm thinking scrubbing walls is a futile endeavor even if I do manage to get the bulk of it off. It's not like I'm saving a step by priming because I'll have to do it anyway. 

So what am I missing? Will there be texture differences if I skip the scotch brite pad or will it matter? 



















Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

I always love when paper is above chair rail only. Saves the knees and back. Anyway I would still always try so scrub off all the paste. Like you mentioned you may end up with a texture difference that you'll have to sand out in the end. Trust me that's the part I hate most about stripping paper is washing off all the paste. But I think I make it worse because I have conditioned myself over the years that the scrubbing part is always going to suck, but realistically it's never as bad as I think it's going to be. Again be thankful it's only half the wall and the upper half to boot.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We remove all the paste/glue weather it's with water or power sanders. Maybe a steamer?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hot water. As hot as your hands can stand it. I've said this many times before. Change water as soon as your water starts changing colour.

Scrub, scrub, scrub. Rinse, rinse rinse.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I scrape off as much paste as I can with a mud knife collecting it into a mud pan, then rinse with a scrubber and sponge. The sponges with the scrub pad on one side work well for this step.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I do as the guys above said, but don't really strive to remove *all* of the paste. My aim is to remove as much as possible, and to get the texture of the paste smoothed out. I let it dry, hit it with a pole sander with a screen on it, then apply a coat of Gardz.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Even though I "liked" all of your answers... I hate all of your answers 😛

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Sometimes, strippable paper leaves a pretty smooth but heavy coat of paste. Does anyone paint over that? Still enough voids that seems like it would take a fair amount of patching here and there.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Gwarel said:


> I scrape off as much paste as I can with a mud knife collecting it into a mud pan, then rinse with a scrubber and sponge. The sponges with the scrub pad on one side work well for this step.


That's the fastest method I've found. 

January 2nd I start a 2 story popcorn ceiling removal / wallpaper removal job. Way to kick off the new New Year... 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Gwarel said:


> I scrape off as much paste as I can with a mud knife collecting it into a mud pan, then rinse with a scrubber and sponge. The sponges with the scrub pad on one side work well for this step.


Same here. I clean as I go while the glue is soft.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

AngieM said:


> When taking down wallpaper, do you thoroughly scrub down the walls to remove all the paste you can? Or do you just strip all the wallpaper and residue and let the primer (oil or gardz) seal it up?
> 
> I'm thinking scrubbing walls is a futile endeavor even if I do manage to get the bulk of it off. It's not like I'm saving a step by priming because I'll have to do it anyway.
> 
> ...


I generally try to get the paper off in single sheets. I use a pump up quart sprayer with hottest water. Once the paper backing is off, I spray the paste until it gets soft, then I use either a dark green Scotch brite pad or a grout sponge and sometimes a combo of both. I clean the paste off until the wall doesn't feel slimy anymore, let dry, Gardz it, do repairs, Gardz the repairs, then do whatever it is I have to do for that paricular job.

I like removing wallpaper and paste. 

futtyos


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

What Tim said. I will NOT comment on the word GLUE:no:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

about 2 years ago we did a wallpaper removal. 2 walls came off in complete strips, the other 2 walls very small pieces, come to find out the HO used eggshell paint as sizing when they ran out. What a battle that was.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I suppose the effort to remove the paste depends on the substrate. Plaster seems to be a lot easier than drywall. Even easier than those drywall surfaces that were sized. Plaster also tolerates a lot more soaking.

It always seems sketchy to prime over paste residue. I've used oil, waterborne, Gardz, and shellac. Every one of them appeared to stay slightly "caky". Cured on the surface but ever so slightly spongy.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

CApainter said:


> I suppose the effort to remove the paste depends on the substrate. Plaster seems to be a lot easier than drywall. Even easier than those drywall surfaces that were sized. Plaster also tolerates a lot more soaking.
> 
> It always seems sketchy to prime over paste residue. I've used oil, waterborne, Gardz, and shellac. Every one of them appeared to stay slightly "caky". Cured on the surface but ever so slightly spongy.


:thumbsup: my take too. Although I have had some horrible removals over plaster too.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

If plaster is 150 yrs old and crumbling horribly underneath, it's time to let them know that it's time to call a wall paper installer. A thick wallpaper installer.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

futtyos said:


> I generally try to get the paper off in single sheets. I use a pump up quart sprayer with hottest water. Once the paper backing is off, I spray the paste until it gets soft, then I use either a dark green Scotch brite pad or a grout sponge and sometimes a combo of both. I clean the paste off until the wall doesn't feel slimy anymore, let dry, Gardz it, do repairs, Gardz the repairs, then do whatever it is I have to do for that paricular job.
> 
> I like removing wallpaper and paste.
> 
> futtyos


Glad to see someone else who uses the "slimy" metric. We use the taping knife/mud pan trick first, then wet Turkish and a "Tuffy" kitchen scrubber. Once the wet wall feels squeaky clean, we let it dry and apply Gardz.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Wildbill7145 said:


> If plaster is 150 yrs old and crumbling horribly underneath, it's time to let them know that it's time to call a wall paper installer. A thick wallpaper installer.


You want a phone #?:whistling2:


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Gough said:


> Glad to see someone else who uses the "slimy" metric. We use the taping knife/mud pan trick first, then wet Turkish and a "Tuffy" kitchen scrubber. Once the wet wall feels squeaky clean, we let it dry and apply Gardz.


That's also my go to method for determining whether I can finally stop scrubbing. No squeak when you run a wet hand over the wall.... Keep scrubbing.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

chrisn said:


> You want a phone #?:whistling2:


Chrisn, I think he meant an installer to hang thick wallpaper....:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gough said:


> Chrisn, I think he meant an installer to hang thick wallpaper....:whistling2:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't remove paste...

Or wallcovering. I've found that it is much more cost effective to sub out the removal 
I mean, time is so unpredictable and I'd rather let someone else that can do it faster and easier try to fit within the thin margin.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I make good $$$$$ removing wallpaper. I always bid worst case scenario and hope for the best. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## MurphysPaint (Nov 23, 2015)

I quote wallpaper removal as T&M, that's the fairest way for us and the client IMO. Too many unknowns once that paper starts coming down. Had one where the drywall wasn't even painted behind the paper. What a mess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*I agree*



MurphysPaint said:


> I quote wallpaper removal as T&M, that's the fairest way for us and the client IMO. Too many unknowns once that paper starts coming down. Had one where the drywall wasn't even painted behind the paper. What a mess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also do the T&M when possible. I recently had to quote a job where the money was tied up in probate. The lawyer told me that the judge needed a firm figure, so I added a couple of hours labor in case of unforeseen difficulties arising. Luckily, it was only a small bathroom.

futtyos


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm still at this job. It's not a rush so I'm fitting it in between other jobs. My issue now is the owner lives out of town so won't come and remove their stuff from the walls or the furniture. 

I really really dislike handling people's belongings. There's too much liability. I know how this story goes... "oh, go ahead and move things as you need to." Then something gets damaged or the floor gets scratched and guess who gets blamed? Then I'll discount my work to compensate for their loss so essentially I did more work for less money. Lose lose. 

On the other hand, I'm nicely requesting they take care of their things and I sound like I'm being lazy or demanding. How do you deal with this? 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Look at this room. A museum of belongings. And these shelves are not just hanging on brackets. They're screwed in and then wood filled. This is not what I bid for.



















Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

AngieM said:


> Look at this room. A museum of belongings. And these shelves are not just hanging on brackets. They're screwed in and then wood filled. This is not what I bid for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 When working in occupied homes, I always bring up the "moving of breakables/valuables is their responsibility. Shelving/Window coverings etc. should be considered too. You have to.. This isn't new construction.
Normally I add an hour or so per room for taking down replacing things/moving furniture etc..


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Yep. People just don't think. Massive china cabinets filled with now deceased great great grannie's royal daulton collection. 200 year old pianos butted against walls on softwood floors. Cottages with 40 years of 'memories' all over the place.

A new one for me yesterday was walking into a kitchen mostly in the dark to find out that one of their kids dropped a huge glass on the floor in the middle of the night and didn't tell anyone. Crunching glass on the floor. It exploded everywhere. Two minutes later, the kids all come running down the stairs in bare feet. Good times.


----------

